# Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill gefällt der "neue" Luke Skywalker nicht



## Darkmoon76 (22. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill gefällt der "neue" Luke Skywalker nicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill gefällt der "neue" Luke Skywalker nicht*


----------



## stevem (22. Dezember 2017)

mir gefällt der neue Luke Skywalker auch nicht.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (22. Dezember 2017)

schön gesagt, alles wahr und stimme ihm zu. "Neues (popkorn-Kino") Star Wars. Ähnliches Schicksal wie das bildgewaltige aber seelenlose Star Trek - dass es auch anders geht zeigt derzeit Discovery!
Dermaßen Schade, soviel verschenktes Potential. Das Drehbuch ist so unbeschreiblich mies,  ich muss fast lachen. Wozu holt man erst Größen wie Ford, Hamill und Fisher und gibt ihnen den Todestoß und lächerliche Nebenrollen? Hätte man jene ganz weg gelassen um ein neues Star Wars zu kreieren, ok, aber so wirkt das dermaßen deplaziert und undurchdacht. Plastisch und reingequetscht. Neues und altes vermischen ohne Inhalt und Leben. Hier wollte man ganz klar Baits fürs Mäusemelken. Fisher in allen Ehren aber die nahezu regungslose Oma und ihre Rolle regt in mir keinerlei Hoffnung,  Hamill dagegen, soviel Potential, die Austrahlung hätte man wunderbar nutzen und inszinieren können, aber stattdessen stirbt er an einem Schweißausbruch. Episch ist nur der Sonnenuntergang!
Mir absolut unbegreiflich wie man nicht zumindest im Ansatz den Leitfaden von George Lucas aufgegriffen hat. Die Story war schon Jahrzehnte vorher fertig und vor allem in sich STIMMIG - man hätte nur auf den Mann hören müssen. Man hätte seine Fehler der ersten Episoden minimieren und seine Stärken der in sich geschlossenen Story und des Universums aufgreifen können, hätte ich gerne von den Machern gesehen - leider Chance vertan. Ich bin zwar kein großer J.J. Abrams Fan (Lost ist eine Ausnahme) aber seine Vision von neuem Star Wars mit Episode VII hat mir doch um einiges besser gefallen. Hoffe, er kriegt noch die Kurve, um dieser epischen Reihe einen halbwegs würdigen Abschluss zu verpassen.


----------



## Strauchritter (22. Dezember 2017)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> schön gesagt, alles wahr und stimme ihm zu. "Neues (popkorn-Kino") Star Wars. Ähnliches Schicksal wie das bildgewaltige aber seelenlose Star Trek - dass es auch anders geht zeigt derzeit Discovery!
> Dermaßen Schade, soviel verschenktes Potential. Das Drehbuch ist so unbeschreiblich mies,  ich muss fast lachen. Wozu holt man erst Größen wie Ford, Hamill und Fisher und gibt ihnen den Todestoß und lächerliche Nebenrollen? Hätte man jene ganz weg gelassen um ein neues Star Wars zu kreieren, ok, aber so wirkt das dermaßen deplaziert und undurchdacht. Plastisch und reingequetscht. Neues und altes vermischen ohne Inhalt und Leben. Hier wollte man ganz klar Baits fürs Mäusemelken. Fisher in allen Ehren aber die nahezu regungslose Oma und ihre Rolle regt in mir keinerlei Hoffnung,  Hamill dagegen, soviel Potential, die Austrahlung hätte man wunderbar nutzen und inszinieren können, aber stattdessen stirbt er an einem Schweißausbruch. Episch ist nur der Sonnenuntergang!
> Mir absolut unbegreiflich wie man nicht zumindest im Ansatz den Leitfaden von George Lucas aufgegriffen hat. Die Story war schon Jahrzehnte vorher fertig und vor allem in sich STIMMIG - man hätte nur auf den Mann hören müssen. Man hätte seine Fehler der ersten Episoden minimieren und seine Stärken der in sich geschlossenen Story und des Universums aufgreifen können, hätte ich gerne von den Machern gesehen - leider Chance vertan. Ich bin zwar kein großer J.J. Abrams Fan (Lost ist eine Ausnahme) aber seine Vision von neuem Star Wars mit Episode VII hat mir doch um einiges besser gefallen. Hoffe, er kriegt noch die Kurve, um dieser epischen Reihe einen halbwegs würdigen Abschluss zu verpassen.



Blöd nur das Lucas großteils mit der Storyline konform geht und sogar gesagt hat er wäre in eine ähnliche Richtung gegangen.
Woran bitte stirbt Luke? Hast du den Film gesehen? Ja? Dann ersetze gesehen durch verstanden. Wohl nicht.
Du beschwerst dich einerseits drüber das Hamill / Ford / Fisher "nur" Nebenrollen bekommen und im nächsten Satz verkündest du, dass dich Fisher's Leistung nicht vom Hocker reißt? Nicht sehr kongruent deine "Argumentation", nicht wahr?

Nachtrag: Ich nehme doch stark an das Mister Hamill das Drehbuch vorgelegt wurde. Insofern wusste er ja durchaus wie Luke dargestellt werden soll. Was er dann auch mal wieder schauspielerisch wunderbar getan hat. Aber er wusste worauf er sich einlässt, hätte ja auch intervenieren können oder einfach "Nein" sagen zu dem Film. Bisschen inkonsequent wirkt das schon auf mich.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (22. Dezember 2017)

@ Strauchritter

Ja genau, ich habe den Film nicht verstanden, danke dass es einen wie dich gibt der das einem direkt attestiert, sonst hätte ich doch glatt eine eigene Meinung. So aber ist es einfach nicht kongruenter Unfug, es kann nur eine Interpretation geben - die deine! Du nimmst aber auch jedes Wort für "voll" oder?  War doch definitiv ziemlich viel Schweiß geflossen bei der transzendenten Erfahrung, oder streitest du das vehement ab, der Kongruenz wegen? Na also, eindeutig an Schweißversagen, äh Herzversagen gestorben! 

Bitte mal lesen: https://www.moviepilot.de/news/star...ey-hatte-mehr-auf-george-lucas-gehort-1100157



> Was ich mir wünsche, ist, dass sie seine [George Lucas'] Führung und seinen Rat mehr akzeptiert hätten. Denn er hatte einen Entwurf für [die Episoden] 7, 8 und 9. Und dieser unterscheidet sich enorm von dem, was sie gemacht haben.



So jetzt bist du dran mit deiner Quelle, bin gespannt. Übrigens, als Verfasser möchte ich dir mitteilen, dass du meinen Post nicht verstanden hast. Dieser lässt leider nicht viel Raum für Interpretationen, denn es ist der meine.


----------



## Strauchritter (22. Dezember 2017)

Man muss etwas nicht verstehen um eine Meinung dazu zu haben  Verstehen ist keine Voraussetzung für eine Meinung. Sonst hätten nur die Wenigsten zu den meisten Themen eine Meinung^^
Aber gut der Herr fragte nach Quellen, der Herr bekommt Quellen.

Star Wars Episode 8: Story nicht so weit von George Lucas' Ideen entfernt
https://www.kino.de/film/star-wars-...-meinung-ueber-star-wars-8-gebildet-20171215/
"Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi": George Lucas sagt seine Meinung zum neuen "Star Wars"-Teil - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de

Bitte schön. 
Letztlich tangiert mich ein Für-nicht-gut-Befinden deinerseits des Filmes peripher. Mir hat er gut gefallen. Wem nicht, tja...


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Dezember 2017)

Also ich finde den neuen Luke super und ich finde es gut, wie man ihn dargestellt hat. Auch die Schauspielerische Leistung seitens Mark war super. Das er selber nicht 100pro mit dem neuen Luke einverstanden war, aber trotzdem eine solche Leistung abgeliefert hatte, spricht für sein Talent. Naja aber ganz nachvollziehen kann man seine Aussage, von wegen ein Jedi gibt nie auf nicht, er selber wollte immer das Luke böse wird. Jetzt hat er halt ein Kompromis bekommen.


----------



## suggysug (23. Dezember 2017)

Danke Mark Hamill! Du sprichst mir von der Seele! 
Die ganzen "alten" Charaktere wirken storytechnisch wie ein Schatten ihrer selbst.
Generationenwechsel schön und gut aber die Art *wie* nervt mich total und ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich bisher weder mit dem 7ten noch 8ten Teil warm werde.


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Dezember 2017)

TheoTheMushroom schrieb:


> schön gesagt, alles wahr und stimme ihm zu. "Neues (popkorn-Kino") Star Wars. Ähnliches Schicksal wie das bildgewaltige aber seelenlose Star Trek - dass es auch anders geht zeigt derzeit Discovery!
> Dermaßen Schade, soviel verschenktes Potential. Das Drehbuch ist so unbeschreiblich mies,  ich muss fast lachen. Wozu holt man erst Größen wie Ford, Hamill und Fisher und gibt ihnen den Todestoß und lächerliche Nebenrollen? Hätte man jene ganz weg gelassen um ein neues Star Wars zu kreieren, ok, aber so wirkt das dermaßen deplaziert und undurchdacht. Plastisch und reingequetscht. Neues und altes vermischen ohne Inhalt und Leben. Hier wollte man ganz klar Baits fürs Mäusemelken. Fisher in allen Ehren aber die nahezu regungslose Oma und ihre Rolle regt in mir keinerlei Hoffnung,  Hamill dagegen, soviel Potential, die Austrahlung hätte man wunderbar nutzen und inszinieren können, aber stattdessen stirbt er an einem Schweißausbruch. Episch ist nur der Sonnenuntergang!
> Mir absolut unbegreiflich wie man nicht zumindest im Ansatz den Leitfaden von George Lucas aufgegriffen hat. Die Story war schon Jahrzehnte vorher fertig und vor allem in sich STIMMIG - man hätte nur auf den Mann hören müssen. Man hätte seine Fehler der ersten Episoden minimieren und seine Stärken der in sich geschlossenen Story und des Universums aufgreifen können, hätte ich gerne von den Machern gesehen - leider Chance vertan. Ich bin zwar kein großer J.J. Abrams Fan (Lost ist eine Ausnahme) aber seine Vision von neuem Star Wars mit Episode VII hat mir doch um einiges besser gefallen. Hoffe, er kriegt noch die Kurve, um dieser epischen Reihe einen halbwegs würdigen Abschluss zu verpassen.



größen wie hamill und fischer?dein ernst?um mal beim thema zu bleiben,in welcher galaxie sind mark hamill und carrie fischer schauspielgrößen?die gehören eher zur absoluten b-wahre hollywoods und konnten froh sein,das sie überhaupt noch mal für eine produktion dieser größenordnung rangeholt wurden..keine von denen hat im nachhinein abseits von SW noch karriere gemacht,,außer halt ford


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> keine von denen hat im nachhinein abseits von SW noch karriere gemacht,,außer halt ford



Hamill ist ein gefragter Synchronsprecher und neben Heath Leadger vermutlich der einzig wahre Joker.


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Dezember 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hamill ist ein gefragter Synchronsprecher und neben Heath Leadger vermutlich der einzig wahre Joker.



na mensch,,synchronsprecher...das is schon was


----------



## eazrael (23. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> größen wie hamill und fischer?dein ernst?um mal beim thema zu bleiben,in welcher galaxie sind mark hamill und carrie fischer schauspielgrößen?die gehören eher zur absoluten b-wahre hollywoods und konnten froh sein,das sie überhaupt noch mal für eine produktion dieser größenordnung rangeholt wurden..keine von denen hat im nachhinein abseits von SW noch karriere gemacht,,außer halt ford


Wing Commander 3-5 sollten einem Spieler bei Mark Hamill schon noch einfallen.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (23. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> größen wie hamill und fischer?dein ernst?um mal beim thema zu bleiben,in welcher galaxie sind mark hamill und carrie fischer schauspielgrößen?die gehören eher zur absoluten b-wahre hollywoods und konnten froh sein,das sie überhaupt noch mal für eine produktion dieser größenordnung rangeholt wurden..keine von denen hat im nachhinein abseits von SW noch karriere gemacht,,außer halt ford



KONTEXT!! natürlich sind das keine Schauspielgrößen in dem Sinne. Aber Star Wars Größen! Es geht um die Charaktere und da sind die Schauspieler LEGENDÄR. Foren und Kommentare - Perlen vor die Säue...


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (23. Dezember 2017)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Man muss etwas nicht verstehen um eine Meinung dazu zu haben  Verstehen ist keine Voraussetzung für eine Meinung. Sonst hätten nur die Wenigsten zu den meisten Themen eine Meinung^^
> Aber gut der Herr fragte nach Quellen, der Herr bekommt Quellen.
> 
> Star Wars Episode 8: Story nicht so weit von George Lucas' Ideen entfernt
> ...



Danke für die Quellen, schaue ich mir gerne an. Und zur Qualität des Filmes, ich fand ihn nicht schlecht, er ist gut gemacht, keine Frage. Die TECHNIK beeindruckend und die "Neulinge" als Charaktere durchaus überzeugend (insbesondere Rey und Poe). Als Standalone hätte ich wenig zu beklagen, aber als "würdigen" Teil der Serie und Nachfolger kann ich den Film bedingt durch Drehbuch und Story Entscheidungen einfach nicht bezeichnen - Meinung eben ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Allein bin ich damit aber keineswegs. Zerreißen würde ich den Film jetzt aber deswegen nicht unbedingt, gute Unterhaltung bietet er allemal.


----------



## Siriuz (23. Dezember 2017)

Diese neue Generation von Star Wars ist doch nur für die Massen gemacht. Das sollte jedem klar sein. Als ich Episode 7 gesehen habe, war mir bereits klar das unser altes "Star Wars Universum" verloren ist. Man hatte wohl auch zu große Anforderungen, weil es etliche tolle Spiele und vor allen Literatur gab. Ich war 7 Jahre alt, als Episode1 rauskam und kannte auch vorher schon die alten Filme durch meinen Vater der auch riesiger SW-Fan war. Für mich gabs schon als Siebenjähriger nichts tolleres und spannderes als Star Wars.  Das hat bis zur Episode 7 angehalten, aber für mich ist Star Wars nun gestorben.  Das ganze Universum wird nun von Disney ausgeschlachtet und zu Kapital bearbeitet. Als Unternehmer ist das nur nachvollziehbar, aber der "Mythos: Star Wars" ist zu Ende. Er wurde mit dem unrühmlichen Ende von Luke Skywalker begraben. An die Stelle tritt nun das Dollarzeichen im Auge der Massen.  Rest in Peace Star Wars, es war schön mit dir!


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Dezember 2017)

eazrael schrieb:


> Wing Commander 3-5 sollten einem Spieler bei Mark Hamill schon noch einfallen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. Dezember 2017)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Das ganze Universum wird nun von Disney ausgeschlachtet und zu Kapital bearbeitet. Als Unternehmer ist das nur nachvollziehbar, aber der "Mythos: Star Wars" ist zu Ende. Er wurde mit dem unrühmlichen Ende von Luke Skywalker begraben. An die Stelle tritt nun das Dollarzeichen im Auge der Massen.  Rest in Peace Star Wars, es war schön mit dir!


Lucas war ja vorher völlig anders hat kaum was neben den Filmen gemacht, z.B. kein Merchandise verkauft, usw.


----------



## Wubaron (23. Dezember 2017)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Das ganze Universum wird nun von Disney ausgeschlachtet und zu Kapital bearbeitet. Als Unternehmer ist das nur nachvollziehbar, aber der "Mythos: Star Wars" ist zu Ende. Er wurde mit dem unrühmlichen Ende von Luke Skywalker begraben. An die Stelle tritt nun das Dollarzeichen im Auge der Massen.  Rest in Peace Star Wars, es war schön mit dir!



Genau das finde ich gut. Das Star Wars Universum bietet so viel, dass es einfach schade wäre wenn es brach liegen würde. Ich will neuen Stoff und mich nicht dauernd an den alten Filmen tot sehen. Klar bin ich nicht mit allem in den neuen Filmen zufrieden. Ich bin aber trotzdem froh drum. Hauptsache ein neuer Star Wars Film. Hauptsache Star Wars auf der großen Leinwand im Kino sehen, die Titelmelodie hören. Deswegen begrüße ich es, dass Disney jedes Jahr einen Film raus bringen will.


----------



## Siriuz (24. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Lucas war ja vorher völlig anders hat kaum was neben den Filmen gemacht, z.B. kein Merchandise verkauft, usw.



Du willst jetzt ja wohl nicht sagen, das Lucas sein Universum genau so ausgeschlachtet hat wie Disney? Richtiger Unsinn.



> Genau das finde ich gut. Das Star Wars Universum bietet so viel, dass es einfach schade wäre wenn es brach liegen würde. Ich will neuen Stoff und mich nicht dauernd an den alten Filmen tot sehen. Klar bin ich nicht mit allem in den neuen Filmen zufrieden. Ich bin aber trotzdem froh drum. Hauptsache ein neuer Star Wars Film. Hauptsache Star Wars auf der großen Leinwand im Kino sehen, die Titelmelodie hören. Deswegen begrüße ich es, dass Disney jedes Jahr einen Film raus bringen will.



Wenn es qualitativ wäre, definitiv! Wenn man gepresste Massenware bekommt, gerade was die neue Trilogie angeht, brauch ich das nicht wirklich. Rogue One war z.B. ganz okay, obwohl es da auch ein wenig an Tiefe. Es gab wohl immer zwei Lager, die einen waren Nerds und die anderen haben Star Wars geschaut, weil es einmal gut war. Die Masse eben. Beide Lager wurden bedient. Jetzt sehe ich mich als totalen SW-Nerd leider "unbedient" und bin sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2017)

Naja Moment. Georgieboy hat sein Universum auch, wenn auch in anderer Art und Weise ausgeschlachtet. Durch wieviele Recuts der Classic-Trilogie ? Statt mal die Story endlich fortzusetzen ? Das hatte auch genervt. Und dann durch die Prequel-Trilogie, wo ich mich an manchen Stellen ernsthaft gefragt habe, was der Quatsch soll (JarJar Binks; zwanghafte Kiddie-Implementierung statt den alten Fans ein seriöses Prequel zu bieten), einem mäßig spielenden Hayden Christensen in Episode 2 und 3, einer schnulzigen Liebesstory in Episode 2 und der Wechsel von Anakin zu Darth Vader ging mir gefühlt zu schnell. Der Tod von Qui Gon war auch ziemlich sinnfrei. Auch das Lichtschwertduell von Yoda war echt überzogen. Da hat mir die Ernsthaftigkeit der klassischen Trilogie gefehlt. Ist aber Geschmacksfrage.

Im Gegensatz dazu hat mir Episode VII deutlich besser gefallen, auch wenn einige laut "Recycling" schreien. Zu Episode VIII kann und will ich noch nichts sagen. Dazu warte ich die BD erst einmal ab. Traurig finde ich den Tod von Carrie Fisher. 

Bislang jedenfalls finde ich den Start der neuen Trilogie besser als was Episode I bis III abgeliefert haben. Nur Episode III war einigermaßen gestanden und ernsthaft. Was davor abging war erzwungene Kiddieimplementierungen um die Folgen tauglich für U-12-jährige zu machen. Imho echter Blödsinn. Und dafür wurden die Fans der klassischen Trilogie die durch die Bank weg zu dem Zeitpunkt älter waren (ü 30) vergnatzt und fühlten sich stellenweise zu Recht verarscht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. Dezember 2017)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt ja wohl nicht sagen, das Lucas sein Universum genau so ausgeschlachtet hat wie Disney? Richtiger Unsinn.


Ständig neue Recuts der OT die man kaufen konnte weil George wohl nicht wusste was er eigentlich haben wollte. Oder weil er geldgeil war. Und nicht das einer denkt die PT wäre verschont geblieben, die hat er auch bei jedem Release überarbeitet, im Gegensatz zur OT gibts die aber nicht unbearbeitet zu kaufen bisher afaik.

Das ganze Legozeug hat er lizenziert nicht Disney. 

Bereits Ende der 80er hat er Lizenzen für Attraktionen in Themenparks an Disney vergeben.

 Also erzähl mir nicht, dass Lucas Star Wars nicht ausgeschlachtet hat.  Bis auf dass er nicht jährlich Filme gemacht hat, war er genauso schlimm wie Disney wenn es ums Geldscheffeln mit SW geht. Ich kann das gerne noch weiterführen wenn du es immer noch nicht glaubst.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und nicht das einer denkt die PT wäre verschont geblieben



Aber, mal abgesehen vom TPM Yoda (der die grauenhafte Glubschaugen-Puppe ersetzte) in der Bluray-Version, waren das nur Kleinigkeiten soweit ich weiß (2 Sekunden Lufttaxi-Szene mit JarJar und Jung-Ani oder paar Funken an Jangos Jetpak in der Arena, kurz vor seinem Tod durch Mace Windu, bei EIII fällt mir spontan gar keine Änderung ein)


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Aber, mal abgesehen vom TPM Yoda (der die grauenhafte Glubschaugen-Puppe ersetzte) in der Bluray-Version, waren das nur Kleinigkeiten soweit ich weiß (2 Sekunden Lufttaxi-Szene mit JarJar und Jung-Ani oder paar Funken an Jangos Jetpak in der Arena, kurz vor seinem Tod durch Mace Windu, bei EIII fällt mir spontan gar keine Änderung ein)


Viel ist es nicht ja, aber doch so einiges. Und ja auch Episode III hat es erwischt, am bekanntesten ist da doch die Änderung des Nooooo-Schreis.

List of changes in Star Wars re-releases | Wookieepedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> die Änderung des Nooooo-Schreis.



Oh Gott das habe ich verdrängt 

finde diesen Schrei den sie da am Ende dann auch n RotJ reinmurksten ja so furchtbar unpassend und unepisch


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Oh Gott das habe ich verdrängt
> 
> finde diesen Schrei den sie da am Ende dann auch n RotJ reinmurksten ja so furchtbar unpassend und unepisch


Ja, dass erste mal das James Earl Jones Stimme einen enttäuscht hat, weil das so sinnlos, grausam (negative Beschreibung nach eigener Wahl einfügen) war.


----------



## KylRoy (25. Dezember 2017)

Spektakel über Substanz. Erbärmlich!

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siriuz (28. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ständig neue Recuts der OT die man kaufen konnte weil George wohl nicht wusste was er eigentlich haben wollte. Oder weil er geldgeil war. Und nicht das einer denkt die PT wäre verschont geblieben, die hat er auch bei jedem Release überarbeitet, im Gegensatz zur OT gibts die aber nicht unbearbeitet zu kaufen bisher afaik.
> 
> Das ganze Legozeug hat er lizenziert nicht Disney.
> 
> ...



Ach komm hör auf. Episode 7& 8 waren nicht nur Mittelmäßiges Kino, sondern einfach nur schlecht. Wie man so einen undurchdachten und zusammengeschusterten "Film" feiern kann, vor allen als Star Wars Fan, kommt mir nicht in den Schädel.


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. Dezember 2017)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ach komm hör auf. Episode 7& 8 waren nicht nur Mittelmäßiges Kino, sondern einfach nur schlecht. Wie man so einen undurchdachten und zusammengeschusterten "Film" feiern kann, vor allen als Star Wars Fan, kommt mir nicht in den Schädel.


Wenn du jetzt noch den Bezug zu meinem Beitrag, der sich gar nicht inhaltlich mit den Filmen auseinandersetzt, aufzeigt verstehe ich vielleicht was du überhaupt von mir willst.

Ansonsten muss ich wohl davon ausgehen das ich einen Wunden Punkt bei dir getroffen dass du so wild und ohne Bezug um dich schlägst.


----------

